# Great Piano Quintets



## Triplets

I heard the Dvorak (Second) PQ from a Santa Fe Chamber Music broadcast. I hadn't listened to that piece for a few years and was glad to be reminded how great it is.
I also love the Schumann and Brahms PQs. The Shostakovich PQ rates a bit lower for me, behind his excellent Second Piano Trio and the String Quartets.
I am wondering about the Franck PQ. I've read about it but never heard it. I tried to bring it up on Spotify but the search engine doesn't seem to want to find it. I see that the Hollywood Quartet and Victor Aller once recorded it, but I am not sure if it is a Stereo Recording (and that is important to me). 
Any recommendations? On the Franck, or other Piano Quintets?


----------



## mmsbls

I absolutely adore piano quintets. If I see that a composer new to me has written one, I will make sure I listen to it. There was another thread started years ago that focused on piano quintets, and there are many suggestions there.

Given the many new members on TC, I'd love to see a new set of suggestions (even if many works are the same - as of course they're likely to be).


----------



## dzc4627

schnittke's is known for its emotional effect.


----------



## Cosmos

Oh, yes, Franck's is fantastic, IMO
This is a good performance:




I've just recently started getting more into chamber music, and while I've explored piano trios and quartets, I just realized I don't know many quintets! Other than the ones you've mentioned, another great one to check out is Medtner's posthumous work:


----------



## leroy

I'd recommend Mozarts no 3 in C major k 515 and no 4 in G minor k 516, his quintets are all viola quintet's so not quite the same as piano ones but definitely worth listening to.


----------



## hpowders

The Brahms Piano Quintet is all the piano quintet I will ever need. Glorious!


----------



## Triplets

hpowders said:


> The Brahms Piano Quintet is all the piano quintet I will ever need. Glorious!


 Are you familiar with the Dvorak? If you love the Brahms it would be hard to fathom if you didn't feel the same way about Dvorak


----------



## Triplets

Addendum--I was able to find the Franck on Spotify-a Naxos recording--and am currently listening to it. Is this the piece that had Camille Sant-Saens storming out of during the premiere, complaining that it was "all about sex" or something to that effect?


----------



## Avey

*Bela Bartok*. His work gets fair recognition around these parts, but in general, the piece is rarely ever performed and often ignored in other major classical circles -- that is, not many recordings.

Obviously, that means nothing. This is my favorite piano quintet written, so pardon my subjectivity. But at least, one should admit that this work is an objective hallmark of the repertoire.

The Quintet has that characteristic pairing of folk and future (modern) tendencies. Passionate, then playful, then profound. Bartok's style is readily apparent even in this early career piece. The whole work has this intoxicating ambiance. Just mesmerizing throughout.

An Arizona grad wrote a thesis on it: http://gradworks.umi.com/34/23/3423748.html


----------



## trazom

leroy said:


> I'd recommend Mozarts no 3 in C major k 515 and no 4 in G minor k 516, his quintets are all viola quintet's so not quite the same as piano ones but definitely worth listening to.


You could've mentioned his quintet for piano and winds k.452, same composer AND related to the topic in question.


----------



## Balthazar

The piano quintet is one of my favorite genres. It seems to bring out the best in many composers.

Lately I've been listening quite a bit to the piano quintets of Gabriel Fauré (2), Mieczysław Weinberg (1), and Thomas Adès (1). All recommended.


----------



## KenOC

Piano Quintets are a great medium. A shame Beethoven wrote only one, and for winds not strings. Oh well, it's certainly not bad.

Mozart, Dvorak, Schumann, and Shostakovich are great here, and Brahms too (although I don't really warm to it). Gotta give Faure another listen.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

No mention of Elgar yet? His is amazing, as is Schnittke's.


----------



## Triplets

I didn't realize that Bartok and Elgar had written Piano Quintets. I think I may have the Faure somewhere in my collection.


----------



## joen_cph

_Rochberg_ and _Taneyev_ are some of the best, most ambitious and captivating, among the lesser knowns.


----------



## leroy

trazom said:


> You could've mentioned his quintet for piano and winds k.452, same composer AND related to the topic in question.


Yea that would have worked better so..... what trazom said


----------



## Polyphemus

Dvorak the master of this genre but so many other good/great ones Schnittk, Brahms, Ades etc etc well worth exploring


----------



## tdc

My favorites are the Bartok and Schnittke.


----------



## Balthazar

joen_cph said:


> _Rochberg_ and _Taneyev_ are some of the best, most ambitious and captivating, among the lesser knowns.


I like the Taneyev but have never heard the Rochberg -- I'm looking forward to listening to it. Thanks!


----------



## joen_cph

Rochberg´s is quite unusual in its blending of styles - with clear, modernized references to Beethoven etc.


----------



## Heliogabo

Brahms's piano quintet is my favorite. Shostakovich's piano quintet is intriguing as well.


----------



## hpowders

Heliogabo said:


> Brahms's piano quintet is my favorite. Shostakovich's piano quintet is intriguing as well.


Obviously a listener of refined discernment.


----------



## Triplets

Balthazar said:


> I like the Taneyev but have never heard the Rochberg -- I'm looking forward to listening to it. Thanks!


Ditto. I've spentthe last day or so listening to the Franck and Elgar on Spotify. Enjoyed the Elgar, the Franck--not so much


----------



## Avey

Oh, and pardon my harping, but obviously, *Erich Wolfgang Korngold's* Piano Quintet is like a necessity, if we are discussing chamber music.

EWK simply had *IT* when it came to _intimate_ settings. His stuff is just perfectly ordered and placed -- a real streamline of passion. Of course, given the era and studies, he has that (I believe) neo-classical tendency, like a post-romantic itch to burst chromatic barriers, but still sound a little precise and strict in form. Though, maybe I am alone in that assessment. No matter; it makes no difference! Because it sounds fantastic.

Today, Korngold is unquestionably an underrated composer, and I hope you take some time to check out his quintet (*and entire repertoire*).


----------



## DavidA

Schubert Trout of course. Delightful!
Dvorak's is brilliant.
What about Mozart's for piano and wind K452? And Beethoven's in the same genre?


----------



## elpiano

Need I mention Schubert's Trout Quintet?


----------



## Heliogabo

Avey said:


> Oh, and pardon my harping, but obviously, *Erich Wolfgang Korngold's* Piano Quintet is like a necessity, if we are discussing chamber music.
> 
> EWK simply had *IT* when it came to _intimate_ settings. His stuff is just perfectly ordered and placed -- a real streamline of passion. Of course, given the era and studies, he has that (I believe) neo-classical tendency, like a post-romantic itch to burst chromatic barriers, but still sound a little precise and strict in form. Though, maybe I am alone in that assessment. No matter; it makes no difference! Because it sounds fantastic.
> 
> Today, Korngold is unquestionably an underrated composer, and I hope you take some time to check out his quintet (*and entire repertoire*).


Totally agreed. It´s such a pitty that Korngold´s music seems to be so underrated. Recently I´ve been exploring above all his chamber works. All of them are thundering compositions: Piano trio, Piano quintet, String sextet, 3 String quartets and a quartet for strings and piano left hand. Pure joy! I´m going to check out soon his concertos too, aside the mainly famous violin concerto there is a piano and a cello concertos. Korngold is a composer that touches me very deep.


----------



## Radames

Foote wrote a good Piano Quintet. I just looked and see this interesting recording of some rarities:


----------



## hpowders

Heliogabo said:


> Totally agreed. It´s such a pitty that Korngold´s music seems to be so underrated. Recently I´ve been exploring above all his chamber works. All of them are thundering compositions: Piano trio, Piano quintet, String sextet, 3 String quartets and a quartet for strings and piano left hand. Pure joy! I´m going to check out soon his concertos too, aside the mainly famous violin concerto there is a piano and a cello concertos. Korngold is a composer that touches me very deep.


His violin concerto is quite good. Heifetz championed it. Have yet to hear the piano quintet.

It's really quite overwhelming-so much music and not enough time to listen to it all!


----------



## mtmailey

Edward Elgar had a great quintet for piano & strings heard it on cd.


----------



## EDaddy

DavidA said:


> Schubert Trout of course. Delightful!
> Dvorak's is brilliant.
> What about Mozart's for piano and wind K452? And Beethoven's in the same genre?


Trout of course and delightful indeed!









I have yet to hear a version that tops this most exquisitely definitive performance. And Mozart's is a lively romp as well.


----------



## GKC

Bohuslav Martinu's 2nd Piano Quintet. Every lover of piano quintets should have this.

I have this SACD:









and just listened to this on LP:









Both are terrific.


----------



## calvinpv

Turkish composers Nevit Kodalli and Ulvi Cemal Erkin wrote some nice piano quintets:










Enescu's quintet is a masterpiece (it's extremely dense, but a close listening will draw out identifiable melodies that can make the piece more palatable):










I was also pleasantly surprised at Reger's 2nd piano quintet; it's more harmonically advanced than it sounds.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Feldman's Piano Quintet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calvinpv

Apparently, Webern wrote an early piano quintet.


----------



## EDaddy

Schumann's Piano Quintet in E-Flat, Op. 44 - The Beaux Art Trio & guests


----------



## calvinpv

The mild-mannered approach of Xenakis' _Akea_ gives the piano opportunities to become virtually indistinguishable from the strings while simultaneously bringing into high relief their different sonorities when the two are distinguishable. An interesting work.


----------



## PeterF

Just this morning I played a CD of the. - Widor - Piano Quintet. It is by Ilona Prunyi and the New Budapest Quartet on the Marco Polo label. Quite enjoyable.


----------



## Selby

SeptimalTritone said:


> Feldman's Piano Quintet!!!!!!!!!


Great piece of strings with piano.


----------



## Guest

My favorite quintets for piano and strings:

Schubert: Trout Quintet in A, Op. 115
Dvorak: Quintet in A, Op. 81
Shostakovich: Quintet in g, Op. 57
Brahms: Quintet in f, Op. 34a
Schumann: Quintet in E flat, Op. 44
Hummel: Quintet in e flat, Op. 87
Faure: Quintet in c, Op. 115


----------



## Xaltotun

Oh, I love these things, although I only know some of the more mainstream ones. Brahms, Dvorak, Schubert, Franck, Schumann are all wonderful, and explore quite different emotions.


----------



## Brouken Air

These are the Quintets I use to listen most, with my favourite recordings of:

Antonin Dvorak, Op. 81 - Richter & Borodin Quartet
Johannes Brahms, Op. 34 - Arcanto Quartet
Robert Schuman, Op. 44 - Richter & Borodin Quartet
César Franck - Richter & Borodin Quartet / Ensemble Ader
Florent Schmitt, Op. 51 - Berlin Soloists
Gabriel Fauré, Op. 80 - Ensemble Schubert
Gabriel Fauré, Op. 115 - Ensemble Schubert
Gabriel Pierné, Op. 41 - Goldner String Quartet + Piers Lane
Edward Elgar, Op. 84 - The Nash Ensemble
Sergey Taneyev, Op. 30 - Martha Argerich & Friends
Franz Schubert, D. 667 - Leipziger Streichquartett + Christian Zacharias
Alfred Schnittke - Moscow String Quartet + Constantine Obelian
Dimitry Shostakovich, Op. 57 - Elisabeth Leonskaja + Borodin Quartet
Erno Dohnanyi, Op. 1 - Ensemble Raro
Jérôme Ducros - Jérôme Ducros
:tiphat:


----------



## Triplets

Jerome said:


> My favorite quintets for piano and strings:
> 
> Schubert: Trout Quintet in A, Op. 115
> Dvorak: Quintet in A, Op. 81
> Shostakovich: Quintet in g, Op. 57
> Brahms: Quintet in f, Op. 34a
> Schumann: Quintet in E flat, Op. 44
> Hummel: Quintet in e flat, Op. 87
> Faure: Quintet in c, Op. 115


Don't know the Hummel, so I might check that out


----------



## Sina

Beat Furrer's spur (1998) for piano & string quartet


----------



## MJongo

This is probably my favorite classical album I own:


----------



## aeschylus

There's a highly regarded recording of the Franck by Clifford Curzon, I seem to remember.

I have an EMI LP ASD 3546 from 1978 by Cristina Ortiz and the Medici quartet.


----------



## Sappho

Dussek. DUSSEK!!!






I'm not wont to gush and rave, but it is absolutely unfathomable to me how the world could nearly have forgotten this masterpiece and such a sublime work at that.


----------



## Triplets

Sappho said:


> Dussek. DUSSEK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not wont to gush and rave, but it is absolutely unfathomable to me how the world could nearly have forgotten this masterpiece and such a sublime work at that.


I gather you like it then?


----------



## Sappho

Triplets said:


> I gather you like it then?


I like it very well indeed. Don't you?


----------



## Guest

After hearing Marc-Andre Hamelin and the Johannes SQ play Ornstein's Piano Quintet, I'd have to add it to the list. It was exhausting to listen to, and no doubt to play, but it's quite an amazing piece. I'm looking forward to his new recording of it:


----------



## Steatopygous

Sappho said:


> Dussek. DUSSEK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not wont to gush and rave, but it is absolutely unfathomable to me how the world could nearly have forgotten this masterpiece and such a sublime work at that.


Thanks for posting this. A very attractive work.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schubert's* "The Trout" is on a pedestal unto itself. 

Another boost for *Schnittke*, *Taneyev*, *Franck*.

But, do not forget *Wuorinen.















*


----------



## chesapeake bay

One mentioned in the previous thread but not here is Ernest Bloch Quintet for Piano and Orchestra no 1, and excellent piece!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Some British piano quintets - Ades and Elgar have been mentioned but Arnold Bax and Frank Bridge's piano quintets are quite decent, if not great, works. I seem to remember hearing a piano quintet by Samuel Coleridge-Taylor once too.

And Alan Rawsthorne, a composer very local to here, also wrote one - I haven't heard that yet.


----------



## Troy

No love for Saint-Saens? I know it's somewhat lightweight compared to some of the others mentioned here but, in my opinion, it is an attractive work.


----------



## hpowders

Triplets said:


> Are you familiar with the Dvorak? If you love the Brahms it would be hard to fathom if you didn't feel the same way about Dvorak


Yes. I know the Dvorak well. I love the opening movement. Heard it live a few years ago at the Sarasota Music Festival.


----------



## Triplets

I was in Sarasota a month ago. We heard a great concert by the Orchestra led by Neeme Jaarvi.


----------



## hpowders

Triplets said:


> I was in Sarasota a month ago. We heard a great concert by the Orchestra led by Neeme Jaarvi.
> 
> I heard that the Vienna Philharmonic did some concerts in Naples, Florida recently. I knew nothing about it. Would have gladly driven down there.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Schubert Trout of course. Delightful!
> Dvorak's is brilliant.
> What about Mozart's for piano and wind K452? And Beethoven's in the same genre?


This is a good choice DavidA:tiphat:


----------

